# Have you ever had to rehome a dog?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I have loved Tanner from the first moment I laid eyes on him. He is my best friend, my heartdog. But I'm wondering, not for the first time, if he wouldn't be better off with someone else. I am heartbroken even thinking about it, but I want him to be safe and happy. Has anyone had to make this decision before? What did you decide? How did you decide?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why would he be better off with someone else?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

What makes you think he'd be better off with someone else?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Minnieski said:


> I have loved Tanner from the first moment I laid eyes on him. He is my best friend, my heartdog. But I'm wondering, not for the first time, if he wouldn't be better off with someone else. I am heartbroken even thinking about it, but I want him to be safe and happy. Has anyone had to make this decision before? What did you decide? How did you decide?


I have made this decision before, mine was to keep the dog in the end. It depends on what the issue is that is making you consider this option. Consideration of safety and happiness of the dog are important but you might also find an optional answer to change or fix something in the present place in order to keep the dog. If it was my heartdog, I'd do everything I could to change whatever circumstance was making me consider rehoming, including rehoming my husband.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I was in a bad marriage and when I got out of it, there was no where that I could afford that would let me keep my GSD at the time. I had raised this dog from 8 weeks old and had to rehome him when he was 2. I was very lucky because I found a wonderful home where German Shepherds had been apart of their lives for 30+ years and they had a few acres for him to run on (and a lake in the backyard). While I was still living in the same town, they let me come by whenever I wanted to and walk him or play fetch for a while (I even snuck him into my apartment a few times just to hang out ). I have lived 80 miles away from him for 5 years now. He is now 9, but they still love it if I stop by when I am in town. He still turns into a big whining baby and tries to jump in my car when I show up. 

It is hard to give them up, but sometimes you have no choice. You just have to make sure that you can find them the best possible home, or get them to a good rescue group that will be able to do it for you.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes and no to your original question. Yes I've had to rehome a dog that I truly didn't want to....but it was actually a foster that we had for over a year and I truly wanted to keep. He had health issues and numerous fear issues due to his horrific previous life. We worked him through all of his issues, but his health remained an issue. It took months for me to decide we were not the best option for him. I cried so much. In the end I knew we couldn't give him what he needed and our vet had offered to take him in as an "office" dog and by doing that he would receive all the medical help he needed.
Even though it was the right thing to do, it killed me. I still miss Havok and wish we could've kept him...but it would have been nice for us at his detriment.
However he was not my heart dog...if it had been Kaos I would have stopped at nothing to make it work.

What makes you think he'd be better off somewhere else?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I rehomed my husky mix that I had taken from my sister when her other passed away and she didn't have time to commit to him. My best friend fell in love with him and I wanted a GSD eventually - I figured he was the perfect dog for her AND I still am able to see him. He loves her to death - more than he loved me, I think 

I would never rehome a dog to someone I didn't know personally unless it had issues that needed a home that could handle them (and they proved to be able to).


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think if it was my heart dog I would not be able to do it. I'd fiugre out something to do. Now on the other side of this, I got a dog that the owner could not keep anymore. They really loved her but for certain reason they couldn't keep her. She is now the "princess" in our home and she couldn't be happier. She has got to see her original owner a few times and I always update him on her status.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, I rehomed an 8 mos old female gsd. I'm an experienced dog owner and never had the situation before, but for some reason she and I never ever connected. She excelled at obedience, got her CGC, had a very high drive and focus but our personalities clashed. I was often in tears at how little a connection we had and it was apparent that she just couldn't stand me. She needed a much more active lifestyle or to be a working dog. I connected with a young couple that already had a gsd male the same age and energy level and when they came to meet her, it was love at first sight. She loved the guy as much as he loved her, it was like they were meant for each other. When he told her to hop in the van he jumped in and never looked back. I saw a side of her I had never seen, she was loving friendly and all wiggly with them and obviously adored the couple and their dog. She could not be happier, they love her and I feel good knowing that I found her a home where she's thriving.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, I have rehomed two. Well, I've sold one and rehomed one I suppose.

My Lab is living with a very close friend of mine. She moved into the same apartment complex that I was living in at the time and was considering getting a dog. She wasn't sure how she would like it but was sure she wanted a Lab. It was her first time living alone her whole life and she was also newly single and lonely. I had just added Eden (my Corgi) at the time and was very busy trying to get her in shape and acclimated to her new life. I let my friend "borrow" Midas for a few weeks to see what she thought and she fell in love with him. He's SO happy being in an only dog home as well and he's spoiled ROTTEN. We walk our dogs together every week and we take everyone swimming together in the summer. I still miss him but he's so obviously happier with her and I still see him regularly. Plus, I know, if I decided I *needed* him back, she would hand him over, no questions asked - which is why I would never do it.

My Dutch Shepherd was a nerve-bag mess with aggressive issues and I was told by multiple people to either put him down or sell him - he could not be a pet dog, even though he was in a working home. I sold him and he is now a Personal Protection Dog for a Dr in Canada. I'm sure he's happier now because he is allowed to justifiably bite anyone that enters the property without getting in trouble. 

I miss them both, Madix the most because I will never see him again. BUT, I did what was best for both of them.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes I have. It was a mini schnauzer and rehomed her about 20 years ago. She nipped my 10 month old son when my husband was holding him. I didn't really bond with this dog and rehomed her to family that did not have children. I admit that I did not miss this dog. They loved her to the end.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have thought about it, but I have not rehomed a dog of my own. I have taken in dogs personally from others with the intent to rehome and have rehomed them. One being a lab/husky mix, and one being a Pit Bull. 

I could/would NEVER rehome Frag, my true heart dog, however I've been thinking of letting an Aunt have Bailey for a long time now. I've had Bailey for over a year and there's still no connection with her to anyone. She doesn't care for me, I have no bond with her. I've tried doing intro to agility classes, obedience classes, etc. She does well, but there's still just nothing there, and she would be SO much happier without other dogs around to bug her while she's chewing on toys. She really likes to entertain herself. My aunt is older and has been living alone for almost 10 years, and would really like a little lap dog to keep her company and has fallen in love with Bailey. We'll see what happens. I personally think I'd feel like too much crap getting rid of a dog that I adopted.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We had a Basset until last fall, we'd had her around 2yrs. She developed a back injury and had gotten very snarky with all the other dogs. 
Before her back went "out" I think this is what started the problems. 
She had a few real doozies of a fight with the others and after we knew about her back, felt she'd be better off in a home without so many dogs wanting to play with her (and she with them) because it hurt her back worse, and that in turn made her become aggressive with them. Dogs don't know, "Oh I moved a certain way and my back hurt", they think whoever is near them has hurt them. 

I miss her but she's in 7th heaven now, she's the only dog and they adore her. 
It was tough but sometimes we're not what a dog needs. It's not a bad thing to realize that and do better by the dog.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I had to rehome my rescue, she had to be in a home where there's no children. She went to a friends home where she is treated like a queen, no kids to stress her.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I have re-homed a GSD in the past, a pretty well trained one too. It worked well for the dog, his new family and us. The reason for re-homing was temperament and that made him best suited for a family with no young children.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

We're in the process of trying to re-home our female GSD and it has been the hardest decision we've had to make. But enough years of constant stress on everyone in the household has taken it's toll and we just can't give her the life she needs, or take care of the medical needs she has. She's living with my bf's parents right now until we can find her a permanent home and she is THRIVING! It's made me feel better about finding her a home that can give her what she needs because I see now that a lot of her problems are us and our lifestyle. Without my snarky cattle dog around and living on 10 acres instead of in out packed town home complex, she is a happy relaxed dog. She doesn't even bark at the UPS man there!! It's a hard decision but if you're honest with yourself and know your dog will be happier in a different environment, it's the most selfless decision you can make.

On that same note however, we aren't going to give her to just anyone and have been trying to rehome her for almost a year now. It's not always a quick process...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am in the process of rehoming a dog right now.
My son has an 11 month BC mix that he is very allergic to.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. 

We have worked and worked with Tanner, but some things are just part of his temperament. I have been sick to my stomach just thinking about him not being with us, but I'm afraid that if we don't find him a more secluded place to live that he will be regulated to a life outside of the house on a muzzle. I don't know if that is fair to him. He has reactivity to certain dogs, namely the neighbor's dog, and they got into a scuffle again this morning.  I love him so much, I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I have not every rehomed one of my own dogs. I have, however, always helped to rehome other people's dogs. I posted 2 today from my vet. 

a 2 yr old unfixed Dacshund, mini red
and 2 Rhodies.. one is a year the other 2. Must go together.. Like that's really going to happen. 

The reasons? Can't take the doxie when she goes into heat.. she is too barky
the 2 Rhodies? Just because. No reason but Just because.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am also thinking about rehoming Sib right now--I just think how much simpler life would be without this constant working, cleaning and getting hurt in the process..When she pulled me down the other day and I am still so sore, it is easy to imagine life without her..but who is gonna love her like me? Is she gonna be able to attach to another person or be sad? Do they remember us? Get depressed or feel the loss? Will she feel abandoned? All of these things are what are holding me back....Not to mention how hard it is to find a home for her..I heard once that each time a dog is rehomed it sets them back and it is harder for them to adjust..Is this true? There is a lot to think about--then she brings me my slippers and I fall in love all over again...I wish I had put more thought into this BEFORE I got her..Jan


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

jang said:


> I am also thinking about rehoming Sib right now--I just think how much simpler life would be without this constant working, cleaning and getting hurt in the process..When she pulled me down the other day and I am still so sore, it is easy to imagine life without her..but who is gonna love her like me? Is she gonna be able to attach to another person or be sad? Do they remember us? Get depressed or feel the loss? Will she feel abandoned? All of these things are what are holding me back....Not to mention how hard it is to find a home for her..I heard once that each time a dog is rehomed it sets them back and it is harder for them to adjust..Is this true? There is a lot to think about--then she brings me my slippers and I fall in love all over again...I wish I had put more thought into this BEFORE I got her..Jan


I second that 100%....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I have had to rehome dogs. It is one of the hardest things I have ever had to do.

If you purchased your dog from a reputable breeder, contact them first and see if they can take her back. If not, best bet would be to contact GSD rescue, if there is one in your area, and see if they can help.

People will give you grief about giving up your dog, but honestly, sometimes it turns out that the dog WOULD be better off in a different situation. Things happen, people's lives change, there are all kinds of legitimate reasons to re-home a dog... even if it just happens to be a mismatch. I once bought a lovely GSD pup of top-notch working lines, and she turned out to be way too much dog for me (and my cats). Fortunately, with the help of the breeder, I was able to find her to a cat-free home with a SchH enthusiast with three other GSDs and it turned out to be a better place for her. But it was still a really hard thing to do.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I know that Tanner's breeder would not take him back, but I wouldn't want him to anyway. I want what is best for him, but I get so upset thinking about where he could go. Will anyone love him the way I do? Understand how is he? Be able to work with him? Make sure he is safe and warm and loved and not lonely? God this is upsetting even thinking about it. I wish I could buy 100 acres and move to the middle.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Minnieski said:


> We have worked and worked with Tanner, but some things are just part of his temperament. I have been sick to my stomach just thinking about him not being with us, but I'm afraid that if we don't find him a more secluded place to live that he will be regulated to a life outside of the house on a muzzle. I don't know if that is fair to him. He has reactivity to certain dogs, namely the neighbor's dog, and they got into a scuffle again this morning.  I love him so much, I just don't know what to do anymore.


Have you worked with a professional trainer or behaviorist? Ask your vet for a referral and see if a trainer can do anything to help.

You might want to talk to your vet about Prozac. Yes, even dogs are put on Prozac now! The fact is, it can be very effective in certain cases, and it's worth a try if the only alternative is to rehome him in order to keep him (and anyone else) from getting hurt.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Minnieski said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> We have worked and worked with Tanner, but some things are just part of his temperament. I have been sick to my stomach just thinking about him not being with us, but I'm afraid that if we don't find him a more secluded place to live that he will be regulated to a life outside of the house on a muzzle. I don't know if that is fair to him. He has reactivity to certain dogs, namely the neighbor's dog, and they got into a scuffle again this morning.  I love him so much, I just don't know what to do anymore.


I am so sorry you are going through this and trying to make this decision. I know this sounds simplistic....maybe I am underreading the situation. Does he get out of a fenced area to get into it with the neighbor dog? When we got new neighbors they brought their unneutered about 12 yr old dog with them. Now our GSD and their dog were awesome individually....but there was bad blood between them from day 1 (when our dog was sniffing his new neighbor through the fence the neighbor dog lifted his leg and peed on our dogs face). As they were both big powerful dogs, we were truly worried. We worked out a system with our neighbor that they got odd hours and we got even.

Everyone stuck to the schedule and let the other know if there was a conflict with times for the remainder of their dogs life. Like I said maybe I am not seeing something....but is is more than just the neighbor dog and him?

I truly sympathize with you trying to do what's best for your dog, and no one is in a position to make that decision for you or to judge you for the decision you make.....I just know from experience when I am upset I tend to overlook "simple" solutions because my thoughts are clouded. Best of luck....and again I am so sorry.

Just saw freestep's post about prozac....I have seen it work wonders on dogs. It would be worth talking with your vet about it and use it in conjunction with a trainer. Elavil is another human one they use for dogs.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Have you worked with a professional trainer or behaviorist? Ask your vet for a referral and see if a trainer can do anything to help.
> 
> You might want to talk to your vet about Prozac. Yes, even dogs are put on Prozac now! The fact is, it can be very effective in certain cases, and it's worth a try if the only alternative is to rehome him in order to keep him (and anyone else) from getting hurt.


My Doodle McNoodle was put on this when we first got him. It helped tame the anxiety for us to modify behavior. It essentially allowed him to focus isntead of retreating to his happy, wool sucking, place. 

It only works on aggression that is based on anxiety, not neccessary aggression due to other triggers. Fear aggressive dogs can do very well on it but it won't fix the issue, it just allows the dog to relax enough to follow a treatment program.

$80 from your vet via the brand name "Reconsile". $4 a month through Walmart or human pharmacy.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Have you worked with a professional trainer or behaviorist? Ask your vet for a referral and see if a trainer can do anything to help.
> 
> You might want to talk to your vet about Prozac. Yes, even dogs are put on Prozac now! The fact is, it can be very effective in certain cases, and it's worth a try if the only alternative is to rehome him in order to keep him (and anyone else) from getting hurt.


Yes, we have worked with a few different trainers, and we have had a lot of success with this last one. But like I said, there are just some things that we will always have to be weary of with him. I have thought about Prozac...I don't know much about it, but if it helps him it's worth a shot.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

mysweetkaos said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this and trying to make this decision. I know this sounds simplistic....maybe I am underreading the situation. Does he get out of a fenced area to get into it with the neighbor dog?


Well, sometimes it's one dog or the other. Today the neighbor's dog started barking at him when dh took him out to potty, and he managed to get away from dh and ran over to the neighbor's. On other occasions it's the neighbor's dog getting off her chain and running over here. I priced out fencing. Maybe fencing and prozac will be a good combination.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you do it, get the generic for it, at Walmart like the other poster said.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think fencing is an absolute necessity, especially in this case--it can be expensive, but once you get it done, you will never regret it!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Minnieski said:


> Well, sometimes it's one dog or the other. Today the neighbor's dog started barking at him when dh took him out to potty, and he managed to get away from dh and ran over to the neighbor's. On other occasions it's the neighbor's dog getting off her chain and running over here. I priced out fencing. Maybe fencing and prozac will be a good combination.


I would second what they said about using human prozac vs dog one. You can get a months worth for $4...only difference it isn't beef flavored I hope you can find a solution. I'm assuming since you mentioned your neighbors dog out on a chain....they're not really going to jump at the chance to rotate who goes outside when?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> If you do it, get the generic for it, at Walmart like the other poster said.


How do you get a generic for it? Don't you need a prescription from a human dr. to get human meds? Or is it over the counter?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Before K passed he was on 4 different human Rx's. Our vet just called them into Target and we filled them there. Kind of funny I'd have to go to the Pharmacy and say I have 4 Rx's for Kaos Gillespie....I sure got some funny looks, not too mention one was for narcotics...so I had to sign for them


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We've only had to rehome one dog. 

We got 2 Frenchies from a breeder in Arkansas whose house burned down, and they were living in the dogs' kennel facility outside. Aiden and Yoda were the last two they had to get rid of, and my mom was down there at the perfect time. For a few weeks, they stayed with my grandma until my mom could go down and pick them up. (Shipping them would have cost about $400 considering they're a flat-faced breed; most airlines wouldn't even consider shipping them). So we drove down there, stayed for a week, and brought them home. 
Had them neutered about a month later. 

About a year and a half after having them home, they started getting into vicious fights. They'd latch on to one another's face and start thrashing around, refusing to let go. They continued to get worse and worse, so we had to find one of them a new home. We chose to rehome Yoda, since he did much better in the car (Aiden will puke within 5 minutes), didn't have bad separation anxiety like Aiden does, and didn't have as much of an attachment to my mom like Aiden has.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

mysweetkaos said:


> Before K passed he was on 4 different human Rx's. Our vet just called them into Target and we filled them there. Kind of funny I'd have to go to the Pharmacy and say I have 4 Rx's for Kaos Gillespie....I sure got some funny looks, not too mention one was for narcotics...so I had to sign for them


Did you just buy them at the list price - no insurance? I'm pretty sure my insurance won't pick up the extra on Tanner's meds.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Minnieski said:


> Did you just buy them at the list price - no insurance? I'm pretty sure my insurance won't pick up the extra on Tanner's meds.


Yeah no insurance....I wish!! The vet did a good job of prescribing generics though, so it was only $4 a month for 3 of them and the 4th one was $40 a month. There is a generic prozac so at a place like Wal-mart or Target it should be $4 for a month supply.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I rehomed my heart dog in the past, and it's still hard on me to think of. But there was NO way I could keep her, and she went to an excellent place. Now, 10 years later, it nearly brings me to tears just thinking about it. Even euthanizing my aggressive young dog last year was easier to deal with than that rehoming. (Not that it was easy, but it doesn't punch me in the gut with blinding sadness as much.)

Since then I've only rehomed one of MY dogs (but taken in lots of other dogs looking to rehome them), and while it was hard, knowing that she is way way way happier now helps a lot. It took me about four months to finally go ahead with it, and one of my rescue friends found her a home with an adult GSD and she is getting spoiled rotten now. 



jang said:


> I am also thinking about rehoming Sib right now--I just think how much simpler life would be without this constant working, cleaning and getting hurt in the process..When she pulled me down the other day and I am still so sore, it is easy to imagine life without her..but who is gonna love her like me? Is she gonna be able to attach to another person or be sad? Do they remember us? Get depressed or feel the loss? Will she feel abandoned? All of these things are what are holding me back....Not to mention how hard it is to find a home for her..I heard once that each time a dog is rehomed it sets them back and it is harder for them to adjust..Is this true? There is a lot to think about--then she brings me my slippers and I fall in love all over again...I wish I had put more thought into this BEFORE I got her..Jan


All I can offer is empathy for your situation. As far as somebody loving her like you, nobody will. BUT, somebody will love her in their way, and give her awesome care. She should be able to attach to another person, most dogs can and do adjust well to a new home. Yes, she might go through some sadness, and she will likely remember you forever, but that's not always a bad thing. I'm fairly certain that if she goes directly to a new home (not via a shelter etc), that she won't feel abandoned. 

It really is a terribly hard decision no matter what you decide to do, and you will probably always wonder "what if". As far a rehoming making it harder to adjust, no, it doesn't always mean they will be set back and have more trouble. Some dogs could be rehomed every month and not care at all. Most dogs will adjust pretty well, especially if you've chosen a great home for them (and it's obvious that if you should decide to, you WILL). Whatever you decide, I wish you the best in dealing with it.



Minnieski said:


> I know that Tanner's breeder would not take him back, but I wouldn't want him to anyway. I want what is best for him, but I get so upset thinking about where he could go. Will anyone love him the way I do? Understand how is he? Be able to work with him? Make sure he is safe and warm and loved and not lonely? God this is upsetting even thinking about it. I wish I could buy 100 acres and move to the middle.


Like I said up there, nobody will love him like YOU do, but they will love him in their way. If you rehome him, you will certainly have put thought and effort into finding the right place, and they will understand. And be able to work with him. And definitely make sure he is safe, warm, loved, not lonely, as well as not hungry, scared, or sick. 

I can relate to how hard it is to think of, because I did have to rehome my heaert dog, and I can tell you that you will always carry that in your heart. There is NO greater love that you can show than to give up something you love SO much because it's better for them. 

All that being said, I'd definitely try to exhaust all options before that rehoming. If you can look into medication, then give it a shot. If you can get a fence up, then do it. Until you've gone through every possible thing you can, then you'll always feel bad if you do have to rehome, but if you've done all you can and you must, it will help you through the toughest part. 

As far as meds, your vet can write a scrip and any pharmacy can fill it. Often they have some of the more commonly given meds in stock, so they usually just dispense them there, but just like a human doctor, they can write scrips. And unloess you have dog insurance that covers meds, it will just be paid for out of pocket by you. 

No matter what you decide, it sounds like you will make it for the best for him, so I wish the best for you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I contacted my breeder and they were willing to take her back because she was textbook gorgeous, but she was more suited to the active high energy couple that took her. I took a lot of heat for rehoming her [my mom didn't speak to me for weeks, another plus] and even the trainers that had worked with her said I should give it more time- but honestly, I had to listen to my gut and it said that while she may have been manageable she was not happy. And now she is. I understand that some people just can't give up a dog but I'm happy knowing that if it wasn't for me making that difficult decision she would not be in the wonderful home she's in now. Go with your gut, do what you know in your heart is best for your dog


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Minnieski said:


> dh took him out to potty, and he managed to get away from dh


How so?

Why do you want to put him on prozac - is he depressed?

A fence is a GREAT idea. It'll keep him in and other dogs out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Minnieski said:


> How do you get a generic for it? Don't you need a prescription from a human dr. to get human meds? Or is it over the counter?


Yes you get a 'scrip for it at the vet clinic. Ask them to write for whatever the generic is called. And the dosage for the dog.

Greg, it can be useful in behavior modification therapy with anxious dogs.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through this with your dog  I have been there and it sucks.

Just be sure to keep your sanity. Give it some good thought and try and put your emotions aside. When you feel like you are not sad anymore and can accept the short-comings of him, then make a decision. Don't make a decision out of anger or gilt, fear, etc. Do whats best for you and whats best for him when the time is right.

I believe it's easier to move on that way.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

farm fence is not nearly as expensive as chain link. if this is truly your "heart dog", how could you even think of rehoming him if you can put up a fence and just haven't. you would not need to subject him to drugging or the danger of getting away from anyone if you had a fence. it seems so simple to me, get a fence and you'll not be sick to your stomach from thinking about rehoming him anymore. am i missing something?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Minnieski, the suggestion of fencing & Prozac is well worth trying. My niece has her one dog on Prozac & it's made a significant difference. He's anxious, fearful, reactive & potentially inappropriately aggressive. Prozac hasn't been a 100% fix for her but it has reduced stress for both my niece & her dog.

How would you place Tanner? I think he'd be very difficult to place appropriately given his weak nerves & fear aggression issues which have manifested as both HA & DA. The separation anxiety would also make successful placement difficult. The fact that another dog of the same parentage also had significant temperament problems makes placing him even harder.

IF you place him, his next owners must be capable of succeeding with him or (IMO) his future looks grim. He will require an owner of exceptional skill, knowledge, resourcefulness & dedication.

I do hope you try the fencing & Prozac b/c I believe you're this guy's best hope. I feel for you. I know it's been frustrating, at times frightening & exhausting. I suspect you often feel as though you're in over your head & simply overwhelmed with all of it. It is a difficult & in many ways thankless situation. I hope you get help from your husband. It's just an awful lot for one person.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

katieliz said:


> farm fence is not nearly as expensive as chain link. if this is truly your "heart dog", how could you even think of rehoming him if you can put up a fence and just haven't. you would not need to subject him to drugging or the danger of getting away from anyone if you had a fence. it seems so simple to me, get a fence and you'll not be sick to your stomach from thinking about rehoming him anymore. am i missing something?


I second this. I also have a dog that can be dog aggressive so I know how upsetting and overwhelming it can be but a fence will at least make the situation manageable. Get some friends together, supply some beer and a few pizzas and you can have it done in a weekend. I would exhaust every avenue before re homing a dog I truly loved.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Minnieski said:


> I know that Tanner's breeder would not take him back, but I wouldn't want him to anyway. I want what is best for him, but I get so upset thinking about where he could go. Will anyone love him the way I do? Understand how is he? Be able to work with him? Make sure he is safe and warm and loved and not lonely? God this is upsetting even thinking about it. I wish I could buy 100 acres and move to the middle.


I feel your pain, as I have a dog I'm going to need to re-home soon. I'm trying to work with him to get him more adoptable, but I know I have to re-home. I have too many dogs. I love him, he's been with me a bit over 6 weeks. 

I'm going to take my sweet time with the re-homing process. Sweet time. I'm going to put up a petfinder ad and ignore the nigerian scammers who respond with nonsense. I've tried contacting rescues to little avail; they don't respond too well. I'll appeal to friends thru my fb. I've made a webpage about him with pics and vids and everything we've been doing. 

When the time comes that someone is interested, I'll insist on them meeting him a few times in different settings and such. My house, their house, etc. I'll gauge Tucker and their reactions. 

Bottom line is that I'll only let him go to the person that sits just right with me, and if that takes a year, okay. So don't panic.  Methodical, step by step.

I have considered craigslist, but I don't know about that idea. If their response email was "right," I might agree to a meeting on neutral territory.. I don't know, I suppose I'd trust my gut and still insist on several meetings. I'd need to see their house as it must be fenced and so on.

I won't advertise it as such, but when I find the "right" person for Tucker, I won't ask for a dime. 



Minnieski said:


> Well, sometimes it's one dog or the other. Today the neighbor's dog started barking at him when dh took him out to potty, and he managed to get away from dh and ran over to the neighbor's. On other occasions it's the neighbor's dog getting off her chain and running over here. I priced out fencing. Maybe fencing and prozac will be a good combination.





Freestep said:


> I think fencing is an absolute necessity, especially in this case--it can be expensive, but once you get it done, you will never regret it!


As someone who just finally got fencing, all I can say is it is the best thing you can ever do. Best money I've spent in years and years and years.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

26 years ago I rehomed a sweet little welsh terrier because I was young and did not know how to housebreak him. I had a toddler and a baby on the way and could not deal with his continued soiling in the house, especially with small kids.

I put an ad in the paper free to a good home and did not know about such things as dog fighting and bait dogs and in my heart I think maybe that is what happened to him. I did not do enough to screen the prospective owners but they were getting him "for their mother" and did not care that he was not well housebroken. After that dog I learned how to properly housebreak a dog (In all fairness to me he was an adult kennel dog when I got him so he had not been housebroken as a puppy)

It haunts me to this day wondering whatever happened to him; sometimes it really ges to me. It is the only time in my life that I ever placed a dog into someone else's hands and the only time I ever will unless it is with someone I know personally very well and it would be better for the dog......


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Jocoyn, don't beat yourself up. You did the best with what you knew then. Today you know more & use that additional info.

I don't consider myself naive but I never realized such things existed prior to getting Cochise, my old (long deceased) Sibe. The person advertising him wanted $75. At that time (1993), in this area (Iowa) it was a bit high for an adult dog (4 yrs old) with no papers but I wasn't into quibbling over $25 & it was love at 1st sight b/w Cochise & I. Seriously. We fell all over each other & simply rolled around, laughing, 'fighting' & just perfectly matched. The owner refused to take my money until I could pick up the dog though he agreed I could buy him in 2 wks. (After my daughters HUGE New Years eve party...No environment for a brand new dog!) I called him daily to reiterate how much I wanted him. I would have called several times a day but even I knew tthat would be annoying. I visited again several times. And throughout those weeks I nearly gnawed off my own arm b/c I was soooo worried he'd change his mind about selling me Cochise. 

Picked Cochise up early 01/02-1994. His previous owner refused, absolutely REFUSED the money. He explained that was never about the money. They just wanted to deter people looking to sell dogs to med labs or use for baiting fighting dogs. My jaw dropped & I'm sure I gave him this dumbfounded completely idiotic look. What he said made perfect sense but it was something that had never before even occurred to me.

PS-Cochise would have loved the party. New environment, kids, lots & lots of kids, noise & revelry, people coming to the door...EXACTLY his thing, lol.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I did rehome once and although it was the right decision, it does haunt you - I don't think I could do it again. I had the terrible misfortune of being promised that I would be contacted immediately if the new adoption didn't work out (I assured them I would take her back) - BUT they gave her away and never contacted me. I still carry the feeling of betrayal/guilt around with me. Just be very careful and very sure.


----------

